# Schuhe



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. September 2012)

Hy, weis jemand wo man die Adidas Greenstar Schuhe zu einem guten Preis bekommt?! Eventuell aus der USA oder England?? Oder gibt es hier jemanden der die günstiger beziehen könnte?danke lg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. September 2012)

Was ist ein guter Preis ?
Normal kosten die 110 Euro, was jetzt für Markenschuhe kein exorbitant hoher Preis ist.


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

Wenn man überlegt was Adidas, Puma und Nike in der Produktion kosten wird einem bei 100 Euro schon schlecht.

Hatte schon mehrere Pumas und Adidas, die sehen zwar immer sehr schick aus, halten aber auch nicht wirklich länger als Schuhe vom Deichmann.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. September 2012)

Meine Nike Air Huarache Light OG Ultramarine (keine Sorge, ich hab den Namen grade umständlich ergooglet), die ich 1994 für fast 200 DM gekauft habe, habe ich vor 2 Jahren entsorgt. 
Alle Nähte waren in Ordnung, keine großen Verschleißerscheinungen am Schuh selber und ich hab damals als Kind/Jugendlicher die Schuhe viel getragen und definitiv NICHT gut behandelt.
Wegwerfen musste ich weil die Sohle schlicht und ergreifend runtergelaufen war.
Mittlerweile muss ich mir alle 1-2 Jahre ein paar neue Schuhe kaufen, die dann 80 Euro kosten und eher Noname sind.

Als ich früher noch viel Sport gemacht habe, hatte ich fast immer nur Markensportschuhe (meißtens Nike, weil die mir am Besten gefallen haben). Alles Experimente mit preiswerten Tretern, gingen nach hinten los, weil sich dann irgendwann die Sohle gelöst hat, die Nähte aufgegangen sind, oder der Kleber nicht gut genug hielt.

Keine Ahnung wie das heutzutage mit Sportschuhen ist , aber zumindest damals hab ich die direkte Erfahrung gemacht, dass man idealerweise Markenturnschuhe kauft, wenn sie runtergesetzt werden, weil die Farben out sind und man somit nur noch die Hälfte bezahlt.

Edit: Ich bin kein Nikefanboy (als Kind vielleicht schon etwas) und Marken sind mir größtenteils herzlich egal.
Aber so ziemlich alle Nikeprodukte die ich mir damals schenken lassen habe oder gekauft habe, haben mindestens 2-5 Zyklen gleichartiger Klamotten überlebt.
Allerdings kann ich nichts, über die heutige Qualität sagen, weil die Tshirts / Jacken / Schuhe mittlerweile 15 Jahre und älter sind.


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

Naja Turn- bzw. Laufschuhe würde ich auch NUR zu Marken greifen, alleine schon um mir nicht meine Füße zu demolieren. Bei Sneakern sieht das mittlerweile aber ein wenig anders aus.

Wo man Schuhe günstig herbekommt weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, Zalando ist Mist, ich kaufe da alleine schon wegen den Arbeitsbedingungen nichts. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen im Deichmann gemacht, die haben auch Puma, Adidas im Angebot und oftmals ziemlich gut runtergesetzt wenns ein Auslaufmodell ist.


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

Welche Schuhgröße hast du denn?


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wegwerfen musste ich weil die Sohle schlicht und ergreifend runtergelaufen war.



Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich keinerlei "Sportschuhe" trage.

Der nächste Grund ist der: Warum überhaupt "Sportschuhe" tragen, wenn es um die Freizeit geht? Gut, ich bin ein Kind der '80er; da warste nur "in", wenn Du "Turnschuhe" getragen hast; weswegen ich meinen Teil an "Sportschuhen als Alltagsbekleidung" ein wenig übertrieben habe. 
Abseits der "Sportschuhe" gibbet doch so einen großen Market (Lloyd, Doc Martin etc.), wo es wirklich interessant wird, sich seinen persönlichen Schuh abseits dessen, was gerade "in" ist, auszusuchen. 

Meine Schuhabteilung sieht derzeit immer noch so aus (gut, da fehlen die abgetragenen Converse):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mein "Style" seit Jahren (schwarz; schnörkelos) bzw. "robust".


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. September 2012)

Schuhgröße wäre 43. lg


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das heutzutage mit Sportschuhen ist



100 Euro max fürn Paar ASICS... reicht völlig für jeden der nicht grad beim Iron Man mitläuft. ^^
Selbst da dürfte es reichen, wenn gleich man hinterher vllt. ein neues Paar braucht 

Dasselbe trifft auf NIKE, Puma usw. zu.

Insofern für alles andere reichen die 20 Euro treter von Deichmann. Die Verarbeitung unterscheidet sich jedenfalls kaum bis gar nicht.


Der Name macht den Preis... leider
Aber wer das einmal gecheckt hat, wird auch mit anderen Sachen glücklich 


Ist beim biken ähnlich... FIVE-TEN Flats kosten über 80 Euro...weils FIVE-TEN sind, aber jeder andere Flat mit weicher Sohle tuts auch.
Sogar die 10 Euro Chucks


----------



## Caps-lock (8. September 2012)

Wintermute dein Schuhfach kommt mir bekannt vor .
EIn paar gute Lederschuhe, ein paar Lederschuhe, ein paar zum Arbeiten und bei mir steht noch n paar Freizeittreter.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (8. September 2012)

Ja dann werde ich mich mal etwas beim Deichmann umschauen.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wintermute dein Schuhfach kommt mir bekannt vor .
> EIn paar gute Lederschuhe, ein paar Lederschuhe, ein paar zum Arbeiten und bei mir steht noch n paar Freizeittreter.



Jo, ich sagte ja, die Converse (in rot; abgetreten und Festival-erfahren wie sonstwas) fehlen da.

Ich mag ja schon fast dieses "spitze" Zulaufen der Schuhe nicht. Ansonsten - ich habe sonst "Doc Martins" oder halt "Lloyds" getragen, ist es halt auch eine Einstellungssache: Ich bin schnörkellos; ehrlich; direkt: Und genau das repräsentieren meine Schuhe!

Ich mag auch alles sonst so einfach wie möglich: Elegant; ohne Schnörkel; ihrer Aufgabe entsprechend. Für "Design-Scheisse" habe ich keinen Kopf - und wie mich andere Leute bewerten, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Y S L (8. September 2012)

Also erstmal heißen die Teile Doc Martens, und ich hoffe ganz stark dass du auch noch die Boots irgendwo versteckt hast 
Und zweitens gratulier ich dir zwar dazu schlichte Schuhe zu tragen, das muss aber nicht heißen jede Stilrichtlinie zu ignorieren )
Liebe Grüße

Oh und bevor ich's vergesse, den Hersteller Lloyd halte ich wenn es um die Qualität geht für leicht fragwürdig..


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Also erstmal heißen die Teile Doc Martens,



Und ich hatte gehofft, das fällt niemandem auf 



> und ich hoffe ganz stark dass du auch noch die Boots irgendwo versteckt hast



Nö, tatsächlich nicht. Ich mag die "halblangen" an Frauen; die "richtigen" aber nicht. Die gab es ja auch mit Stahlkappe, was ich äußerst ätztend finde vom äußeren (als Arbeitsschuhe mit Sicherheit gut).



> Und zweitens gratulier ich dir zwar dazu schlichte Schuhe zu tragen, das muss aber nicht heißen jede Stilrichtlinie zu ignorieren )



Ist auch nur "my way". Ich fände es verdammt langweilig, wenn alle Leute so wie ich wären. Ich mag es, mich zu "reiben". Deshalb ist das Leben doch so toll .



> Liebe Grüße



Jo - absolut unbekannt, aber wenigstens mal eine der wenigen netten Antworten! Mit Dir mag ich mich auch gerne mal streiten!

Juchuh, was zum Streiten gefunden:



Y schrieb:


> Oh und bevor ich's vergesse, den Hersteller Lloyd halte ich wenn es um die Qualität geht für leicht fragwürdig..



Absolut nicht! Die Schuhe von "Lloyds" habe ich als "Mittenabtrager" mehr gehabt als sonstige Exemplare. 
Das letzte entsorgte Paar ist mehr als fünf Jahre alt - und mehrmals sohlenmäßig gemacht! 

Mittlerweile haben die natürlich auch die "moderne" spitze Form wie die Schuhe in meinem Bild - über diese Sorte kann ich mir natürlich kein Bild erlauben!

Nur meine "Docs" (mehr als 15 Jahre alt - runde Form!) für Festival-Benutzung haben die Lloyds geschlagen!


----------



## xynlovesit (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Meine Schuhabteilung sieht derzeit immer noch so aus (gut, da fehlen die abgetragenen Converse):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Business hab ich im Blut, das kann man nicht lernen, gell?


----------



## Y S L (8. September 2012)

Schonmal Allen Edmonds, Guccis oder Pruddahs angehabt??


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Schonmal Allen Edmonds, Guccis oder Pruddahs angehabt??



Tatsächlich nicht außer die ganz einfachen Allen Edmonds. Gucci hat ebenfalls wie Edmond meist nur "Nahtschuhe"; das mag ich nicht! Poste dennoch Bilder !



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Business hab ich im Blut, das kann man nicht lernen, gell?



Das sind bei mir tatsächlich sowohl "Business-" als auch Alltagsschuhe. Ich mag tatsächlich keine Sportschuhe, weil ich wohl in den '80s meinen Overload damit hatte.

Sprich: Mit den Schuhen rocke ich auch bei "Comeback Kid" und sonstigen Bands ab. Aber Sportschuhe finde ich "unsexy" bei mir. Festival ist eh "Doc"-Time; im Sommer halt hohe Converse in rot oder blau (Converse-Halbschuhe sehen bei mir dann scheisse aus). 

Wenigstens hatte ich "damals" keine Nike, Adidas, Puma oder sonstwas an - ich stand auf "Kangoroo". Schon seinerseit wollte ich nie, was andere hatten - das gehörte mir alleine!


----------



## zoizz (8. September 2012)

Hier reden Kerle über Schuhe ... SCHUHE! Und das schon seit 16 Postings .... 



H I L F E !!!


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

Hab noch etwas Geduld - dann tauschen sie sich ueber Herrenhandtaschen aus: "Schonmal eine Gucci am Handgelenk gehabt? Berauschend das Gefuehl!"


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hab noch etwas Geduld - dann tauschen sie sich ueber Herrenhandtaschen aus: "Schonmal eine Gucci am Handgelenk gehabt? Berauschend das Gefuehl!"



Pssst! Irgendwann sehen wir hier Frauenfüße!


----------



## Blasto (8. September 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Hier reden Kerle über Schuhe ... SCHUHE! Und das schon seit 16 Postings ....
> 
> 
> 
> H I L F E !!!


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhGszZIdYHY[/youtube]


Hehe


----------



## vannika (11. September 2012)

Ich würde schon nen Hunni für ein Paar Schuhe ausgeben. Schließlich müssen sie gefallen und halten, also find ich den Preis angebracht. Falls du ein wenig sparen möchtest: http://www.meingutscheincode.de/mirapodo mit Rabatten falls du online bestellst. Ich trage meine Adidas Sambas schon über 5 Jahre und sowohl das Leder und die Sole sind weiterhin top, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

